# Countersink for drywall screws



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am building a bench and am using drywall (actually deck) screws on it. I am not happy with countersinking with a standard 45 degree or 41 degree countersink because the underside of the deck screw heads are curved. What do you guys do? I'm afraid they will split the wood if I use a standard countersink.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use a combination pilot/countersink similar to this. Either the cutter or the bit can be changed. The depth of the bit can be adjusted.












 







.


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

you may not need to countersink the screws. some deck screws are designed to countersink/recess by them self. also the type of wood may be a factor


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Around work, we use a worn out Phillips screwdriver bit that has been shaped into a suitable countersink. It works....


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

We use the style C-man linked to.BW


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

You've got enough about countersinking, but I have to ask - what kind are you really using? You say drywall (deck) screws - which to me would mean trumpet head screws. For those a softwood will split near the edges if the hole isn't countersunk. 
I'd also caution against using them for structural parts - they aren't particularly strong and will shear if put under an impact load (say the bench takes a good jolt).

I use them to install the tops of my workbenches - makes it easy to replace the surface when it gets too banged up.


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

klr650 is right, drywall screws have terrible shear strength.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

They are deck screws. I know drywall screws break easy. These are just going to be used to hold the slats on the seat so nothing structural where side load is an issue. And "trumpet head" is what they are. So how do I countersink for a trumpet head?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TS3660 said:


> So how do I countersink for a trumpet head?


I use the same combo countersink/pilot bit and the depth is just deep enough to seat the head slightly below the surface.












 







.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i would recomend and use finish head screws and glue.
http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/trimhead-screw.asp
no countersink needed

ps predrilling still needed.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

There is a tool thats called a micro-stop that can be adjusted to thousandths of an inch.You get piloted countersinks that are threaded into the micro-stop then adjusted for depth.I bought one at H/F.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not really concerned with depth because I'm plugging the holes. What I'm more concerned about is the wood splitting because the c'sink is straight sided and the screw is trumpet shaped on the side.


----------

